# McLaren



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

What a stunning car.


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

I agree mate, it was an awesome car! Loved it! Your from Chesterfield aren't you?


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Close but Bolsover. You local?


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Ye I'm from Brimington! I saw your car at waxstock and I think I saw you on the road a few weeks ago aswell! I was at waxstock in the black jeep patriot (parked inside). your car looked awesome, I bet it's quality to drive!?


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Awsome Ride loved the color:thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome car indeed.How much this masterpiece of machinery costs?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That color s crazy .


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Amesome pic Dax :thumb: could I get a hi-res copy of that please? I can pass it on to the owner.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

The-Patriot said:


> Ye I'm from Brimington! I saw your car at waxstock and I think I saw you on the road a few weeks ago aswell! I was at waxstock in the black jeep patriot (parked inside). your car looked awesome, I bet it's quality to drive!?


Cheers bud. 
Purrs like a cat... V8 4.6l 500+hp and around 570torq 
For next year it'll be 5l (stroker kit) and 1000hp kenne bell mammoth charger (3l) tuned to only 750hp to stop engine from exploding lol.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Fabulous car and a great picture of it as well!


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

DrDax said:


> Cheers bud.
> Purrs like a cat... V8 4.6l 500+hp and around 570torq
> For next year it'll be 5l (stroker kit) and 1000hp kenne bell mammoth charger (3l) tuned to only 750hp to stop engine from exploding lol.


That sounds mega! I will look forward to hopefully seeing it go flying past me on the bypass at some stage! Haha 
Apparently there are a few of us from chesterfield on here now!? Do you know any others? I talk to Bringham though DW, he's from Clowne! Met him at waxstock aswell! We will have to all meet up at some point and have our own local version of waxstock! Haha :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Roy said:


> Amesome pic Dax :thumb: could I get a hi-res copy of that please? I can pass it on to the owner.


A bit of artistic license in CS6 - sure you can have a high res pic.
what size?


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep I met the chap from Clowne on the GTechniq stand.
I"m out in the muzz today. 

Yeah, we'll have to all meet up. J29A is a good spot now next to McD and could always have a drive out somewhere.

ps I've already corrected the paint marks I saw at waxstock.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

DrDax said:


> Yep I met the chap from Clowne on the GTechniq stand.
> I"m out in the muzz today.
> 
> Yeah, we'll have to all meet up. J29A is a good spot now next to McD and could always have a drive out somewhere.
> ...


This was me.....


----------



## JoshG (Aug 10, 2012)

DrDax said:


> Yep I met the chap from Clowne on the GTechniq stand.
> I"m out in the muzz today.
> 
> Yeah, we'll have to all meet up. J29A is a good spot now next to McD and could always have a drive out somewhere.
> ...


DrDax, i'm in Staveley and didn't know there was anyone local haha!

Can I ask what you drive?


----------



## Jonwilson (Jul 13, 2015)

im also in chesterfield


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lovely car shame cant see rest of it haha


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

Didn't know there was so many people from Chesterfield... I live over near Clay Cross.


----------

